# Need more RBL's for postfix

## audiodef

I made some changes to my mail server to reduce spam. Some spam is still getting through, so I'd like to add some more RBL's to my postfix conf. Any recommendations?

----------

## bunder

These ones work for me for the most part.

```
    reject_rbl_client cbl.abuseat.org,

    reject_rbl_client zen.spamhaus.org,

    reject_rbl_client bl.spamcop.net,

    reject_rbl_client dnsbl.sorbs.net
```

----------

## szatox

Neat trick for people running their own mail servers:

Use aliases. A lot of them.

Create another alias for every single purpose, website, preferably every man. This way you will know who leaked your address, and you can devnull it without losing all your valuable contacts  :Smile: 

----------

## audiodef

 *bunder wrote:*   

> These ones work for me for the most part.
> 
> ```
>     reject_rbl_client cbl.abuseat.org,
> 
> ...

 

Thanks! I actually have those, except my logs kept saying zen.spamhaus.org couldn't be found, so I changed it to sbl.spamhaus.org. I also have dul.dnsbl.sorbs.net. Not sure what the difference is.

----------

## audiodef

 *szatox wrote:*   

> Neat trick for people running their own mail servers:
> 
> Use aliases. A lot of them.
> 
> Create another alias for every single purpose, website, preferably every man. This way you will know who leaked your address, and you can devnull it without losing all your valuable contacts 

 

It's all me, so unless I develop DID, I should be okay there. I do use different mailboxes for different purposes, which is why only two of my addresses get heavy spam. (These addresses get used online, filling in forms, etc., while others are never used in forms and other online transactions.)

----------

## bunder

 *audiodef wrote:*   

>  *bunder wrote:*   These ones work for me for the most part.
> 
> ```
>     reject_rbl_client cbl.abuseat.org,
> 
> ...

 

zen seems to be working...  it's dns based, so you need to dig (ip.in.rev.erse).zen.spamhaus.org, if there is a answer section then its in their list.

```
$ dig 146.xxx.xx.84.zen.spamhaus.org

; <<>> DiG 9.11.2-P1 <<>> 146.xxx.xx.84.zen.spamhaus.org

;; global options: +cmd

;; Got answer:

;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 15893

;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 1, AUTHORITY: 5, ADDITIONAL: 1

;; OPT PSEUDOSECTION:

; EDNS: version: 0, flags:; udp: 4096

; COOKIE: f0461ffe6bbd63cc6611fc1f5b646c8e78def30b7747d88c (good)

;; QUESTION SECTION:

;146.xxx.xx.84.zen.spamhaus.org.        IN      A

;; ANSWER SECTION:

146.xxx.xx.84.zen.spamhaus.org. 232 IN  A       127.0.0.11 <---------- confirms this sender is spam

;; AUTHORITY SECTION:

zen.spamhaus.org.       2798    IN      NS      b.gns.spamhaus.org.

zen.spamhaus.org.       2798    IN      NS      c.gns.spamhaus.org.

zen.spamhaus.org.       2798    IN      NS      e.gns.spamhaus.org.

zen.spamhaus.org.       2798    IN      NS      d.gns.spamhaus.org.

zen.spamhaus.org.       2798    IN      NS      a.gns.spamhaus.org.

;; Query time: 0 msec

;; SERVER: 127.0.0.1#53(127.0.0.1)

;; WHEN: Fri Aug 03 10:54:06 EDT 2018

;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 187

```

----------

